# Terrible dancer...



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm such a lousy dancer but sometimes i just get carried away when i listen to some good music and then i shake it up a little bit :banana and it allways makes me laugh,people may think im a uptight guy but i sure can laugh at myself then :rofl 

Anybody who reads this I wish you all the best and i hope you too can shake it up a some :boogie 

ps.making faces i really fun too


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

haha

ever tried 'the lawn mower'? that always makes me laugh.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

jas498 said:


> haha
> 
> ever tried 'the lawn mower'? that always makes me laugh.


no I havent!Whats "the lawn mower"?You have to teach me


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats a funny dance :lol


----------



## HOW (Feb 24, 2008)

ya, I dance a lot in my room as well.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

oh I am the same way!
sure as heck doesn't stop me from shakin it up to some house music though..or some drum n bass.. ahhh.. dancing is sooo therapeutic.. it's really good to just let loose sometimes!


----------

